# to all the



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brothers that showed up to the meet and brake lol ... wood butcher, driller, phree,polaris, rdwd aka r2d2 aka .20 :rockn:, ibbruin, hondarecovery,brute840 with n2o and friends, metal man , rd's neighbor, even though i didnt talk to you that much jtgumby,yesterday aka big p and how could i forget masher and the little mashers if i forgot someone i'm sorry but yall are top notch folks ... and metal man got my vote for the cleanest bike that arrived... i had a knee slappin hella of a time it was worth the 5hr and 45 min drive... its cool when you meet someone for the 1st time that day and they are 1 of the 1st people to jump in and help .... glad to say that i'm a member on the site and wear mimb gear proudly... o and polaris fork that fat bastage i gotcha back son :rockn:...lol.. and glad that everyone is home safe ...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Definitely a good group of guys. I enjoyed meeting everyone and will be at the next one for sure no matter where it's held. (Maybe even riding a Brute)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the same sentiments as Walker. 
And darryl.. Get a brute!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

great meeting everyone! definitely gonna have to do it again!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I could type a page but I'll keep it simple.


----------



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

You guys rock... anytime. MudStock is oct at jacksonvill tx if anyone wants to go i can borrow a grizz lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

jlc u might be better off just havin someone pull ur broken brute than ridin a grizzly:haha:


----------



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

it has a 806 kit on it wit raptor valves and springs lift 29.5's snoks and the whole nine yards. I am sure i could turn some heads with it too oh and its loud too... haha
but ya u are right i love my brute. 
If anyone knows a good mechanic i dont feel that i will have time to work on mine. just let me know...

Oh and once again you guys rock


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bring it up here to me I will fix it for ya!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im wondering if i am in that list that walker posted? haha

Ill definitely be trying to make it to some more big rides with a MIMB crew. just wish we could have stayed longer on saturday. 

I am proud to say that I rode all saturday and not once did my bike think about overheating and i wasnt taking it easy on her.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Mudstock is coming up Walker that's what I was talkin bout a ride close to you. I couldn't remember the name of it though.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Well....not sure if I'll be ready by then, but I can definitely HOPE!! lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

there is a cmr event at rocks bottom on oct 2-4 , racin the serpent


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would like to see that for sure.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

mud stock is oct 15-17 i wanna say dunno if i will be able to go depends on the new addition to the family coming in a few weeks and my work schedule... but if some of yall wanna come up i will see if i can take off work ............


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

brute650i, was that a NOS bottle i seen under the back of your brute?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be cool to go see the CMR event at Rocks.

Can anyone enter those races?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it was a freakin blast! I can't wait till the next one :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im going again before then!
btw, im still wearing my skull bracelet from rocks bottom. if i take it off its really over 

hows that rattle/ticking, polaris425?
mine is a tad quieter with mobil1 vtwin 20-50 but i got something going on..
sounds like valve needing adjustment and a exhaust leak.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to talk the wife into going back in about 3 weeks


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

It was a blast meeting everyone of you guys, thanks to all who helped fix my bike. Walker & P425 for the brake job and JLC for the plug and wire. I can't wait to hang out with everyone again. Driller I hope that you get back up and running soon. Oh yea if Woodbutcher offers any "coolaid" go easy on it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> brute650i, was that a NOS bottle i seen under the back of your brute?


you would be correct on that, It seems like everyone was askin about the bottle and what was in it.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Some good ole giggle gas.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

He'll I'm gigglin' just thinkin' about it. I love it. Got a Brute still not satisfied til you shoot the bottle on that bad thang!!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Not only the gas on a built motor but its a brute. 

Its just fun thinking about it makes me wanna go ride


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we're true enthusiasts thats for sure


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

and i don't wanna hear how mud lites don't eat lol..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they showed P up at chad canal!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

walker babe u were eattin and i don't meen puddin pops:rockn:


----------

